

Google+ Failed Because of Real Names - jdp23
http://emergentchaos.com/archives/2012/01/google-failed-because-of-real-names.html

======
ergo14
I can't see how google+ "failed" being smaller doesn't yet mean
something/someone failed. Already google+ had established its own nieche and
it seems it's doing well, from this point on i belive it will only get better
and better. G+ has its own strenghts and unique features like hangouts,
desktop sharing, and different approach to content curation, I don't even have
to mention integration with other Google services.

